# Theatre Apps for Windows Phone 7



## zmb (Nov 11, 2011)

Might be expecting too much combining two small markets, but is anyone aware of theatre-related apps for Windows Phone 7 that are along the lines of what is offered for iOS and Android?

I haven't found anything yet.


----------



## FACTplayers (Nov 11, 2011)

What kind of apps are you looking for? Just anything somewhat related to theatre or something specific and useful?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Nov 11, 2011)

There's an app community for Windows Phone 7?


----------



## zmb (Nov 11, 2011)

sk8rsdad said:


> There's an app community for Windows Phone 7?


Marketplace, which is anaglous to Apple's App Store and what Android has.


----------



## Lotos (Nov 11, 2011)

Sadly, there's very little currently out there, but with with the untimely passing of Mr Jobs, coupled with Microsoft's partnership with Nokia, I'm sure it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Footer (Nov 12, 2011)

Lotos said:


> Sadly, there's very little currently out there, but with with the untimely passing of Mr Jobs, coupled with Microsoft's partnership with Nokia, I'm sure it's just a matter of time.


 Good luck to ya. There are a handful of industry apps out there for android.... And that took a few years to happen. They will come out as the platform matures. No place to go but up. 


Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lotos (Nov 14, 2011)

I bit the bullet and shelled out the $100 for a WP7 Dev Account... Should give me something to do with all my down time (Oh wait... )

What sort of theatre apps did the OP Have in mind?
Dip Switch Calc? Mobile "Swatchbook"?
I'm now on the prowl for ideas...


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 14, 2011)

Lotos said:


> ...What sort of theatre apps did the OP Have in mind?
> Dip Switch Calc? Mobile "Swatchbook"?
> I'm now on the prowl for ideas...


How 'bout you start by creating WP7 versions of everything at iPhone/iPodTouch/iPad Apps for Theatre - ControlBooth ? 

Once you finish that next week, come back and we'll see about what else we think we might want.


----------



## zmb (Nov 14, 2011)

I might look into a gel swatch app sometime before the end of this year perhaps while I'm on break. Just use the color swatches on each one of the manufacter's website?


----------

